# Cigar Inventory Software **NEW**



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Okay guys, looks like we are taking another crack at this. I forwarded the source code from the old program to MattK, as he is a most skilled gorilla that has volunteered his time to update the package and make it more user friendly.

Please use this thread to post your suggestions for features. Let's take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice, thanks for the hard work guys!

Here are some of my suggestions

Sync the cigar list in the inventory program with the T25DB

Have all cigar sizes from the habanos sa website (ie Perlas, Minutos, Marevas)
(I can help get this info for you, just let me know if I can help.)

Have fields for manufacturer, name, size (drop down box??), date purchased, box code info, quantity, a field for tasting notes in a seperate area. Check out the cigar briefcase progarm. There are tabs for all cigars, my humidor (smokes you have in stock), my cigars (cigars you have smoked - good place for ratings, tasting notes etc.

Thats all I can think of right now....I'm sure there will be lots of other good ideas.

I'm not a programmer, but have taken some programming classes and would like to help out gathering any data you need.

Paul


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

How about a built in timer tied to your disposable income. You budget how much you can possibly get away with and the system keeps track of this as you buy and lets you know how much you have to spend at a given point in time.

Plus how about an interface into Quicken and others so this large portion of our net worth can be easily tracked.

 99


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> How about a built in timer tied to your disposable income. You budget how much you can possibly get away with and the system keeps track of this and lets you know how much you have to spend.
> 
> Plus how about an interface into Quicken and others so this large portion of our net worth can be easily tracked.
> 
> 99


Man....if my wife saw that I would be :hn


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Great idea.

Don't know how big the program is, but having a Palm OS version would be nice.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

I agree with KMH I would like to see a Palm OS version/PC Syncable vrsion maybe. I always have my palm with me but not always a laptop. Just a suggestion. cause I really have no idea what it takes to develop this sort of thing.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

pds said:


> Okay guys, looks like we are taking another crack at this. I forwarded the source code from the old program to MattK, as he is a most skilled gorilla that has volunteered his time to update the package and make it more user friendly.
> 
> Please use this thread to post your suggestions for features. Let's take advantage of this opportunity.


Great Idea!!!....Can't wait!!! Thanks for all the effort put into this.

*YOU GUY'S ROCK!!!!*


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Redman said:


> I agree with KMH I would like to see a Palm OS version/PC Syncable vrsion maybe. I always have my palm with me but not always a laptop. Just a suggestion. cause I really have no idea what it takes to develop this sort of thing.


While we are at it... I put in a request for a Pocket PC version too!

Looking forward to it!

Tim


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Go PDS and MattK. I appriciate all of your effort.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

kamikaiguy said:


> Go PDS and MattK. I appriciate all of your effort.


 :tpd:


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

That would be great. I started making a Access Database for mine, but realized I don't have the expertise for all the options I would want. I do have a spredsheet with all my details and would be happy to help in whatever I could actually do. Just email me


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks pds and Mattk for doing this for us. It would be great to have a good software and keep track of my stogies. I know this may take some time to develop but keep us updated. WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats awesome PDS and Mattk,your work is so appreciated.. :w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

That is frickin fantasic, because at my age I can't even remember, if or what I smoked yesterday, let alone what brand or if I liked it. I try and smoke one a day during the cold season so my mind keeps fresh


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

I would love to see this when you guys are done with it. Very cool idea.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

What they all said.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Can hardly wait for this. I started an inventory of just brands tonite, on excel, & got up to 190 different brands before I gave up. Still have half of a 72 qt plastidor to go through that just has loose cigars in baskets in it. 
Some of the brands I had more than one size & some were gifts of just one cigar, or leftovers of boxes I had purchased.....5 & 10 packs too. Some were almost full boxes.
Will have to go through & get a rough count when I get the brands all lined up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kansashat said:


> Can hardly wait for this. I started an inventory of just brands tonite, on excel, & got up to 190 different brands before I gave up. Still have half of a 72 qt plastidor to go through that just has loose cigars in baskets in it.
> Some of the brands I had more than one size & some were gifts of just one cigar, or leftovers of boxes I had purchased.....5 & 10 packs too. Some were almost full boxes.
> Will have to go through & get a rough count when I get the brands all lined up.


Sounds like a full time job for you! Maybe you could get a newbie over to do that for you......you could call it "kansashat's newbie primer"

:r


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Prototype ScreenShot


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

MattK said:


> Prototype ScreenShot


Screen Shot


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Matt thats looking good. In my best Freddy Prinz inpersonation, I know sounds more like Ernest Borgnine..


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

That looks great Matt. Hey I know you just took over this project but I wanted to ask you when do you think it will be finished? I can't wait for this cool program! Thanks brother!


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Nely said:


> That looks great Matt. Hey I know you just took over this project but I wanted to ask you when do you think it will be finished? I can't wait for this cool program! Thanks brother!


All depends if I can keep my head out of the oven long enough to finish :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

wow...lookin good


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think MattK deserves some ring gauge bumps. I tried to give hime one, but got the spread the love message.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Matt, looking good so far. I can hardley wait to get it.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

kansashat said:


> I think MattK deserves some ring gauge bumps. I tried to give hime one, but got the spread the love message.


same here


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks fantastic! Can hardly wait to take it for a spin.
One question though, is there a place where one can keep track of various ratings, including our own?


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great!! good luck on with the proyect cant wait till its finished


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Great Job!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Matt,that looks fantastic. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks AWESOME bro :w


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow,

That is awesome. Can't wait to try this out. MattK -do you think you could slip an "after-smoke head-in-the-oven aroma test" result rating in there?


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Pardon the ignorance - is this going to be a ratings system which is viewed online, or is it a personal tracking system which organizes cigars an individual purchases? I'm just wondering if it's something that is for sharing or something for the individual - sorry for the questions - it looks really great.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Looks great!

Do 3 Anejo Sharks come with the software?

 

Q


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Looking Amazing Matt! I can't believe you got it that far already!!

-Matt-


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Steeltown said:


> Pardon the ignorance - is this going to be a ratings system which is viewed online, or is it a personal tracking system which organizes cigars an individual purchases? I'm just wondering if it's something that is for sharing or something for the individual - sorry for the questions - it looks really great.


An individual package you would use on your own computer for keeping track of your personal cigar inventory.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looking good man, gave you a bump for that.

Can't wait to see what the final product is like. 

If you need some beta testers just let me know. If my PC crashes I will come hunt you down...... :hn 

:r


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Looking good there so far!


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> Looking ......just let me know. If my PC crashes I will come hunt you down...... :hn
> :r


I have a pretty great staff of guys at work so we typically don't get hunted down, but I do appreciate and will take you up on the beta testing when we get closer.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I could beta too if you need more...

Thanks for all the work


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks great, I'll have to start buying more cigars to get more use out of the program. My bank accounts aren't going to like you. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey the software looks great. I was wondering if there would be ratings included, like top25 ratings. So you could see just your ratings and then it might be able to up your rating to the site. It would keep me more active in rating cigars to the site!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That looks incredible! Great job Matt!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Everyone please Nuke MattK's ring gauge and beg him for updates or more screen shots.

-Matt-


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Can you add in some kind of "Would you buy this again?" option as well?


----------



## CigarAuctionLive (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like a great program! Good job PDS and MattK. Here are a couple feature ideas : 1) the ability to save/view more than one cigar database (to view someone else’s database) and 2) an import/ export option to add reviews to your database. Is that a Visual Basic program?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Did this ever get completed??


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing the other day.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Prototype screens look well thought out. I'm a noob around here but if you need someone who has a background in testing software I would like to help. What is the architecture you are using (i.e Acess, VB, Java) just curious. 

:u


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

this sounds very cool.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Yah. I think about this from time to time also........


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Haven't heard much from MattK about this. Perhaps I shoud Ping him. It's easy for this things to move to the back burner when we all carry "real" jobs as well.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The screenshots looked awesome. I'd like to try it when it is finished or Beta test it!!! also have a few friends that own cigar shops that would be interested in this.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> ... when we all carry "real" jobs as well.


Huh....?

I'm a Realtor and did not understand that sentence.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard if this has been released yet? The screenshots looked great but I haven't heard anything on it lately. Just curious cause I'd like to get a copy of it.

Ron


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

MattK did you put your head too far into the oven the "last time"? Hopefully you are doing well Matt! 

We are patiently awaiting your work, and just want to ensure you are OK.

-Matt-


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd love to see this get out. I suck at programming (I'm a hardware guy) but if you need to test it on the most bastardized computer ever assembled, I know of one that is nailed piece by piece on a 2x4....used to run one of the BBS's back in the day.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

what about sort options?? I'm a woman, I just love sorting things..LOL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey guys and ladies,
I found one we could use while we are waiting for this to be released. PM me your e-mail addy and I'll send it to you. It's a 5 MB file and I can easily send it out. If you can't receive a file that big let me know and I'll find the link for you to pull it.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey guys and ladies,
> I found one we could use while we are waiting for this to be released. PM me your e-mail addy and I'll send it to you. It's a 5 MB file and I can easily send it out. If you can't receive a file that big let me know and I'll find the link for you to pull it.
> 
> Ron


Let me just say a few things on this :tpd: First this does not look as good as Matt's screen shots. Second I like the way Matt's menu screens are layed out better than this one. Most importantly, I put this as a temporary hold over until Matt's is ready to be released. I believe we should support and stand by our own and as soon as Matt's is released, I personally, am going to ditch this one for his.

Ron


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, does anyone agree that it might be worthwhile to take up a collection - say about $30 from 100 of us here at Club Stogie, and hire someone to complete the project?

Given the seemingly advanced state of development, three grand might be just enough to get it over the top, and also ported to the Palm and PPC platforms. Obviously, the first 100 of us would get it for free, and after that, any sales could go toward a 50/50 between Club Stogie to offset costs of operation, and a perpetual raffle of cigars for those who buy copies.

Just one of those "two cents" ideas. I have a lot of pennies leftover rattling around in the jar.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I am a bit sceptical. We are now 0 for 2. I have handed the source code out for the application twice with te thought of someone making it better, and both times things have fizzled.

I think MattK meant well, just other more important things came up. His last login is June 29th, so I;m not sure if he checked out for good.

Lord knows i could use a really good cigar inventory package, especially after the last bombing!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, if it's a matter of relying on volunteerism to get it done, then that explains a great deal about why it keeps getting pushed to the backburner. My experience with volunteers is that somewhere they lose the notion that it's every bit a commitment as any other job.

That's why I'm suggesting that if it's money that's standing in the way, perhaps a collective donation from all of us is the way to go. I know I'd be very interested in a desktop and PocketPC version. Lord only knows how many times I've seen an unfamiliar cigar in a shop, and was sorely tempted, but didn't because I was ignorant of it's attributes.

Conversely, if we consider how much money we'd save by not buying Dog Rockets if we had T25C on a PDA, then MAN, what a boon. It would pay for itself in a heartbeat. I know I've spent more than $30 on turds with bows on 'em, for sure.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

What a great idea, it could also be shared between members so that us newer members can see all of the great smokes that we don't even know exist.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Well, if it's a matter of relying on volunteerism to get it done, then that explains a great deal about why it keeps getting pushed to the backburner. My experience with volunteers is that somewhere they lose the notion that it's every bit a commitment as any other job.
> 
> That's why I'm suggesting that if it's money that's standing in the way, perhaps a collective donation from all of us is the way to go. I know I'd be very interested in a desktop and PocketPC version. Lord only knows how many times I've seen an unfamiliar cigar in a shop, and was sorely tempted, but didn't because I was ignorant of it's attributes.
> 
> ...


We could just get a nice 25 - 30 count humi and have some of us (including myself) fill it up. Whenever someone runs a charity car wash and every sign you see says free carwash NO ONE will show up. BUT, If you put up a sign that says "carwash for $1" everyone and their mother will show up. I know it sounds screwy but, it works. Just a little incentive for anyone who voluteers. My :2


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, what is this thing written in VB, Java, C#, ???. As it happens I am a professional programmer working on enterprise level software and if what is already written is within my skill set (or easily attainable) I'd be willing to take a crack at it. I haven't done any Palm/Pocket PC stuff though so I can promise anything in that regard (plus I'd only have a palm to test on).

One feature I would like to see is the ability to "publish" your personal database like DVDProfiler does for your personal collection of DVD's (Here is my families for example). We would need a server for everyone to upload their collection to though.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

pds said:


> I am a bit sceptical. We are now 0 for 2. I have handed the source code out for the application twice with te thought of someone making it better, and both times things have fizzled.
> 
> I think MattK meant well, just other more important things came up. His last login is June 29th, so I;m not sure if he checked out for good.
> 
> Lord knows i could use a really good cigar inventory package, especially after the last bombing!


E-mail sent Bro


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

> One feature I would like to see is the ability to "publish" your personal database like DVDProfiler does for your personal collection of DVD's


Ah. Now THERE'S an idea. Paul, why not tie this all together in a way that it helps offset CS operations, and anyone who buys a copy at $x also can have their "virtual humidor" online here or at T25C so we can more easily coordinate trades, or see which newbies are most in need of a Bombing?


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Gents,

I have no computer programing skills, but i can make a hell of a spreadsheet.. If anyone has Microsoft Excel and wants me to develope something i would be more than happy to do it, just tell me what you want incorperated in the spreadsheet. I doubt it would have the ability to publish anything, but we could always have a folder available on the shared IP site we have been saving movies and stuff on and have each member that is interested post their spreadsheet on there. It would work in much the same way. I already have a spreadsheet that allows you to rate the cigars and make notations on them, and it would not be hard at all to add in the inventory function. Just an idea that i would be more than willing, if not eager, to help out on as i have ample freetime on my hands. It would be a way for me to contribute to the site since i am too out of touch with the real world to help out on the bombing runs... If nothing else the spreadsheet would be a good way to hold us over until a computer programer was able to pick up the slack and complete the process.. Let me know what you all think, Ill start on it right away and will probably have a test program available within a day or so...

LT


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Well, if it's a matter of relying on volunteerism to get it done, then that explains a great deal about why it keeps getting pushed to the backburner. My experience with volunteers is that somewhere they lose the notion that it's every bit a commitment as any other job.
> 
> That's why I'm suggesting that if it's money that's standing in the way, perhaps a collective donation from all of us is the way to go. I know I'd be very interested in a desktop and PocketPC version. Lord only knows how many times I've seen an unfamiliar cigar in a shop, and was sorely tempted, but didn't because I was ignorant of it's attributes.
> 
> ...


Actually T25C is already set up so it can be on a Palm, but not Pocket PC.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Ah. Now THERE'S an idea. Paul, why not tie this all together in a way that it helps offset CS operations, and anyone who buys a copy at $x also can have their "virtual humidor" online here or at T25C so we can more easily coordinate trades, or see which newbies are most in need of a Bombing?


Actually that is something I have looked into, and should not be that difficult to do. We would add a function to the T25C review database that would allow registered users to have a "personal humidor" where they could keep track of their smokes on the site using the Review Database of cigars.

Another option is to have a stand alone software package that pulls the cigars listed in the T25C database into the database software for your list of cigars to choose from. As we add cigars to the online database, we could make small downlaods available to update your personal copy of the cigar software.

let me know what people think. I'm willing to pay to get this done, as I need it as well. If we are serious, I would like to start another thread where we can make a list of the features that should be in the software.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm willing to pony up some cash for the software if we can sync between a Palm and a PC - web uploads would just be bonus as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Count me in for what ever help/software/donation I can. I'm interested in seeing this come to into play.

Ron


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I'm willing to pony up some cash for the software if we can sync between a Palm and a PC - web uploads would just be bonus as far as I am concerned.


I'm with that. If I could have my inventory on my ppc as well as the database from t25 with the overall ratings and the ability to tag sticks I want to try that would be an awesome program. I use cigarlist right now. ( Ok but has some quirks.) Tried cigarbriefcase and in an effort to be portable just got stogie tracker from the LT. Which I haven't had time to work with yet.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

The spreadsheet as i have it now, it is har dot see, but in order to get it below the 100kb max, i had to shrink it, it includes Number Bought,	Date Bought,	Number Smoked,	Number in Humidor, Brand,	Model,	Country of Origin,	Measurements,	Date Rated,	Taste,	"After
Taste",	Draw,	Burn,	Buz,	Impression,	Ave,	Comments. You may sort the cigars by any of the catigories, and it averages and computes how many stogies automaticly. If interested PM me. You can wiegh each category differently as they apply to you. I can add anything you suggest. 

LT


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Latest and Greatest Stogie Tracker... Better picture

LT

P.S. I had to shrink it horizontally in order to meet the website requirements.. It isnt usually this squashed!


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Latest and Greatest Stogie Tracker... Better picture
> 
> LT
> 
> P.S. I had to shrink it horizontally in order to meet the website requirements.. It isnt usually this squashed!


This looks great, I especially like the drop down menus


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

pds said:


> If we are serious, I would like to start another thread where we can make a list of the features that should be in the software.


Paul, I'm in! Let's do it. This is something that I think would have huge appeal to a wide audience of Gorillas. I'd be willing to donate to the project in any way I'm able. Let us know if you start the new thread.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

pds said:


> Actually T25C is already set up so it can be on a Palm, but not Pocket PC.


Paul, Already posted another thread but your quote has me interested. What about porting to Pocket PC in the interim?


----------

